# Sergio Ramos



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2014)

Viene criticato troppo quì dentro, ma io ho sempre pensato che è un grandissimo giocatore. E' un folle, giocatori così vorrei sempre averli nella mia squadra ideale, non ha paura di niente, forte fisicamente, ottimo tecnicamente e segna tantissimo!


----------



## aleslash (24 Maggio 2014)

Anche a me piace un botto


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Maggio 2014)

Prima che Mourinho lo spostasse come centrale, non mi aveva mai fatto impazzire. Da lì poi ha fatto un salto di qualità pazzesco. Un ottimo difensore indubbiamente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Prima che Mourinho lo spostasse come centrale, non mi aveva mai fatto impazzire. Da lì poi ha fatto un salto di qualità pazzesco. Un ottimo difensore indubbiamente.



Gioca centrale da una vita,mica lo ha inventato Mourinho eh.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gioca centrale da una vita,mica lo ha inventato Mourinho eh.


Io me lo ricordavo come terzino.


----------



## Frikez (25 Maggio 2014)

Grazie a Carletto è cresciuto tantissimo, nonostante sia una testa calda ha fatto una grande stagione con pochissimi errori, stesso discorso per Pepe.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io me lo ricordavo come terzino.



Ha sempre fatto un po' avanti e indietro tra le due posizioni,visto che dava poche garanzie in mezzo


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2014)

A me piace di più Pepe.


----------



## Frikez (25 Maggio 2014)

*Ancelotti: "Ho avuto problemi con Ramos fino a dicembre, poi non so dove sia stato a Natale perchè è tornato un altro giocatore.
Il miglior centrale del mondo, anzi il miglior centravanti".*


----------



## Snake (25 Maggio 2014)

sapesse marcare sarebbe per distacco il più forte del mondo


----------



## rossovero (25 Maggio 2014)

Gran personalità in ogni caso. A 19 anni ha cominciato a fare il titolare nel Real Madrid (e praticamente anche nella Spagna) e non si è schiodato più.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2014)

E' diventato un leader quest'anno.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Maggio 2014)

un difensore fantastico,cresciuto esponenzialmente in questa stagione.Forse è stata proprio la decisione di ancelotti di proporlo esclusivamente come difensore centrale(dato che in tutta la sua carriera,sia nel real che nella nazionale spagnola,veniva schierato un po' al centro e un po' a destra,non acquisendo mai un'identità tattica precisa) a fargli fare il salto di qualità definitivo.

P.S non sarà un caso che il nostro paolo maldini stravedesse per lui da anni


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Maggio 2014)

E' da tutta la vita che dico che è un fenomeno.Non le capirò mai le critiche che si prende..Boh...
Per me è una bestia da sempre...Ha due palle grandi come il mondo intero.Quando il Real ieri stava perdendo e tutti erano "depressi" è stato l'unico a crederci in maniera indecente..Caricava tutti,andava in attacco...Non a caso ha pure fatto il goal che vale come una vittoria.Migliore in campo insieme a Di Maria nella finale di Champions,mica è poca roba..Partitona pazzesca per un giocatore pazzesco.Un grande!Altro che Davide Luigi!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Maggio 2014)

Ieri nei tempi supplementari correva ancora come un cavallo.. Che bestia


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2014)

Bestiale, è lui il vero Capitano del Real


Quando Mourinho ha perso lui ha perso tutto lo spogliatoio


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2014)

Beh è uno dei miei idoli, c'ho pure la sua camiseta  

Ragazzi il suo vero problema sono i cartellini, è già da anni il più espulso della storia blancos. Ha 28 anni, è nel pieno della maturità calcistica e deve maturare dal punto di vista comportamentale, ma rimane uno dei centrali più forti al mondo attualmente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> P.S non sarà un caso che il nostro paolo maldini stravedesse per lui da anni



A proposito di Maldini, Sacchi diceva che in alcuni momenti vede in Ramos la concentrazione di Maldini...però solo per un breve periodo di tempo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> E' da tutta la vita che dico che è un fenomeno.Non le capirò mai le critiche che si prende..Boh...
> Per me è una bestia da sempre...*Ha due palle grandi come il mondo intero*.Quando il Real ieri stava perdendo e tutti erano "depressi" è stato l'unico a crederci in maniera indecente..Caricava tutti,andava in attacco...Non a caso ha pure fatto il goal che vale come una vittoria.Migliore in campo insieme a Di Maria nella finale di Champions,mica è poca roba..Partitona pazzesca per un giocatore pazzesco.Un grande!Altro che Davide Luigi!



Un Folle...un giocatore che nei momenti importanti non si tira indietro...come Seedorf, come faceva Boateng
Ha dei mezzi fisici e tecnici impressionanti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh è uno dei miei idoli, c'ho pure la sua camiseta
> 
> Ragazzi il suo vero problema sono i cartellini, è già da anni il più espulso della storia blancos. Ha 28 anni, è nel pieno della maturità calcistica e deve maturare dal punto di vista comportamentale, ma rimane uno dei centrali più forti al mondo attualmente.



Si, ma non è un grande problema quello dei cartellini se poi ti fa stagioni del genere xD
Per il secondo punto io ho paura che ora che ha vinto la Champions cala...e lo penso pure per Ronaldo...spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Si, ma non è un grande problema quello dei cartellini se poi ti fa stagioni del genere xD
> Per il secondo punto io ho paura che ora che ha vinto la Champions cala...e lo penso pure per Ronaldo...spero di sbagliarmi



Ma comunque più sono passati gli anni e più s'è calmato in questo senso, in questa stagione mi pare abbia preso solo due rossi


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Maggio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> E' da tutta la vita che dico che è un fenomeno.Non le capirò mai le critiche che si prende..Boh...
> Per me è una bestia da sempre...Ha due palle grandi come il mondo intero.Quando il Real ieri stava perdendo e tutti erano "depressi" è stato l'unico a crederci in maniera indecente..Caricava tutti,andava in attacco...Non a caso ha pure fatto il goal che vale come una vittoria.Migliore in campo insieme a Di Maria nella finale di Champions,mica è poca roba..Partitona pazzesca per un giocatore pazzesco.Un grande!Altro che Davide Luigi!




Vero...forse le critiche nascono dal fatto che all'inizio si parlava di lui come del nuovo Maldini e chiaramente Maldini resta ancora un'altra cosa,ma chiaramente Ramos è uno che verrà ricordato a lungo...


----------



## Serginho (26 Maggio 2014)

A me continua a non far impazzire, certo attualmente è tra i migliori al mondo, ma nel panorama storico calcistico non lo vedo come un grande difensore


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Maggio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> A me continua a non far impazzire, certo attualmente è tra i migliori al mondo, ma nel panorama storico calcistico non lo vedo come un grande difensore



D'accordo. Spesso ha mostrato delle lacune che poi si sono anche rivelate decisive (vedi clasico). Di certo gli va riconosciuta grande personalità


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2014)

ricordiamoci che è dell'86. Cioè avrebbe ancora molto da dare.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2014)

Sempre piaciuto, sia da terzino che da centrale.


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> A me continua a non far impazzire, certo attualmente è tra i migliori al mondo, ma nel panorama storico calcistico non lo vedo come un grande difensore



Diciamo che come centrali siamo in un periodo storico molto molto di magra... idem per gli esterni bassi...


----------



## Serginho (26 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Diciamo che come centrali siamo in un periodo storico molto molto di magra... idem per gli esterni bassi...



Esattamente


----------

